# [SOLVED] MS Word 2003-No Fill Color Available



## JHY-IC (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm running Microsoft Office 2003 under Windows XP Pro SP2, with all known patches/updates installed.

I recently completed a document in Microsoft Word 2003 and decided to make some changes.

I created a border around some text. I highlighted the contents of the box and then I moved the mouse up to the "fill color" tool on the menu. I clicked the tool and no colors appear in the drop down menu. The "fill color" tool on the menu shows yellow, but you cannot actually click yellow and use it fill the box.

When I click the "fill color" tool and the drop-down menu opens, the area below the "no fill" option shows empty white boxes with no color. This is rather weird behavior. I used the color option about one month ago and it worked fine.

I don't recall adding any programs to my computer or installing any updates [I don't know if any were installed automatically].

Can someone assist me in restoring this option as I need it. I have a project which HAS to be completed by 4:00PM CST 13 Aug 2007.

Thanks.

Joseph


----------



## waters (Jun 11, 2008)

How did you fix the problem, I'm having the same problem.


----------



## auntiebk (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, please how is this solved?


----------



## rob searle (Jan 28, 2010)

There two color "fill in" icons in two different toolbars.

The one in the "drawing" toolbar, does not work in ordinary documents - hence the question

You need to display the Borders and Shading tool bar to access the identical color "fill in" icon displayed which does work

You can also get to this icon by Format > Boarders and shading > [tab] shading and selecting the color from the selection

This fills the paragraph or line with the chosen color

The "Appy to: " option on this tab, only gives Paragraph as an option

Hope this helps.


----------



## auntiebk (Jan 13, 2010)

What solved it here was to delete the user's profle, reboot, and let it recreate from default profile.

Whew!
bk


----------

